# Going the Home Cooked Route for Your Chihuahua



## prettylola (Nov 13, 2012)

Home cook food for your Chihuahua's suppers the best option. This gives you extreme control over what goes into your dog's body. Giving your Chihuahua a fitting and fit eating methodology will help you give your best buddy an extended and joyful soul! 
Home cooked puppy nourishment does NOT mean scraps from the table or a share of the dish that you and your family obviously consumed. Depending on if you are determined to head off to the compelling of cooking for your dog; you should make it balanced for them. Home cooked puppy nourishment should be ready fittingly and with the suitable part:

Type of Ingredient	Example of Ingredient Amount per Meal/Recipe
Organs liver, kidney, brain 40%
or red meat chicken breast, fish, lean hamburger 40%
Vegetable zucchini, broccoli, baby carrots, 30% 
Starch white rice, brown rice, pasta 30%


----------

